

Ask HN: Looking for feedback on my rate (iOS/Android) - starnix17

I'm currently a junior studying computer science but for the past year and a half or so I've been doing a decent amount of short-term mobile contract work.<p>Here is some of my previous work:<p>* Venmo for Android - https://market.android.com/details?id=com.venmo<p>* Wolfgang's Vault for Android - https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wolfgangsvault.concertvault<p>* Battlestar Galactica Bobblehead App - https://market.android.com/details?id=com.laan.BobbleFanSyFy<p>* Philadelphia Concert Hub for iPhone - http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/philadelphia-concert-hub/id315859665?mt=8<p>I'm wondering what I should charge per hour.<p>I'm thinking of raising my rates for new clients but thought I should check here to see if anyone has any input.<p>Sorry for such a vague question and for not listing my current rate, just want to see what answers I'll get to see if they match what I'm thinking.
======
starnix17
Clickable links:

* Venmo for Android - <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.venmo>

* Wolfgang's Vault for Android - [https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wolfgangsvault.con...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wolfgangsvault.concertvault)

* Battlestar Galactica Bobblehead App - <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.laan.BobbleFanSyFy>

* Philadelphia Concert Hub for iPhone - [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/philadelphia-concert-hub/id31...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/philadelphia-concert-hub/id315859665?mt=8)

------
phlux
Well, aside from the bobble-head app having no use, the other three seem quite
useful and have gotten a few good ratings.

Depending on the client and their app I see iOS/Android dev houses and
individuals charging anywhere between $50 and $100 per hour.

Now, I think that both of these numbers are on the high-end. the $50 being for
a dev house that has all their staff in india aside from some mgmt here in SF.
The $100 being a dev in NYC who was a good dev, but not a designer.

Depending on your situation, interests and what you want to/need to make - I
would go on the lower end to get more business (assuming you have need of
more)

Also, I cant tell what exactly was required of you as a developer in creating
these projects (I didn't look at them to see the architecture - but clearly
you're connecting to services that have the data, and in the case of the music
streamer - streaming the content)

How difficult were these for you to make? How many hours did these apps take
you? What is your strength and weakness?

I think they look great.

~~~
starnix17
Thanks for the feedback.

More details:

Venmo: handled everything but design (but worked alongside their designer)

Wolfgang's Vault: handled everything for the app, based design off of existing
iOS app

BSG Bobble: ported from iOS (also agree with it being pointless, fun project
though)

Philly Concert Hub: everything (even the web app that gets listings,
<http://phillyconcerthub.com>)

None of these were overly difficult, nearly everything is just a native client
that connects to some web API.

I can't recall the hours for each, sorry.

Strengths: I think I can build a decent product even though I'm not a designer
Good understanding of both iOS and Android

Weaknesses: I wish I did more testing

